# Trivium - In Waves



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone heard/bought the latest Trivium album? Picked it up today and must say it's rather good.

I've been a fan of theirs for some time and really loved the album 'The Crusade' even though it was criticised for being too polished and clean sounding, maybe that was part of the appeal as it was also fast and technical. Their next album 'Shogun' just never ticked the boxes for me but this latest album seems like a nice balance of both of those albums.






:thumb::thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

First bit sounds just like this..


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

got it on release. its a pretty decent album. the new drummer seems to have slotted in nicely


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a fan of Trivium at all.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Trivium either, but they are playing on the second night of the Abu Dhabi F1 GP at Yas Island circuit here.....supported by the Cult. Now there's a band which brings back memories of my university days!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

love triv. They were awesome live when i went to see them


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Live they are an extremely competent band. I saw them supporting Maiden at Earls Court and they really impressed me. Also for relatively young band they have some serious skill, especially when you listen to their early stuff.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive seen them live somewhere,it was either supporting Maiden or Metallica cant remember!
Ive got their first album but its been filed away for years.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw them way before that tour when they headlines with god forbid and bloodsimple supporting.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Ive seen them live somewhere,it was either supporting Maiden or Metallica cant remember!
> Ive got their first album but its been filed away for years.


Could well have been Maiden as I saw them supporting them at Earl's Court.

They've moved on a lot from their first album. I'd say their last three albums have all been extremely good.

Very talented musicians as well.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

They've never really hit the spot for me either, but I gotta say In Waves is a great record, totally changed my opinion of them. Could be helped by being produced by Colin Richardson, who has produced and/or mixed some of the most epic metal albums EVER


----------

